

S3://come-bucket  - j2d3

does anyone else think it&#x27;s sort of an odd choice for an example bucket name? s3:&#x2F;&#x2F;come-bucket ??? WTF!<p>If you have s3cmd installed, read the --help:<p>--configure     Invoke interactive (re)configuration tool.<p>Optionally use as &#x27;--configure s3:&#x2F;&#x2F;come-bucket&#x27; to test access to a specific bucket instead of attempting to list them all.
======
pestaa
It's typo, should read as some-bucket.

~~~
j2d3
I checked and it's corrected in the most current version:

[https://github.com/s3tools/s3cmd/blob/master/s3cmd#L2048](https://github.com/s3tools/s3cmd/blob/master/s3cmd#L2048)

The version I have with the typo is 1.5.0-alpha1

